
Portland Is Again Blazing Trails for Open Internet Access - ArtDev
https://www.wired.com/story/portland-again-blazing-trails-open-internet-access/
======
ArtDev
Summary: "A grassroots group called Municipal Broadband PDX is agitating for
construction of a publicly owned open-access fiber network across the region.
The city of Portland has contributed funds for a feasibility study and
Multnomah County is on board with the idea."

I hope it gets built!

